# tailgate salters



## snowguy21 (Dec 31, 2005)

in the past i bought a buyers spreader and it sucked. all it did was poured out product. there was no way to stop it. then the motor seized and the company said sorry you have used it in the snow and road salt so your warranty is void!!! so im looking for a small tailgate spreader that shuts off the product flow when not in use(not spreading).
if anyone has a idea let me know. i only use dry product.

thanks steve.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*salter*

I have a western 1000 low profile swing gate Used only one season. Asking 500 Give me a call 917 417 6611 or [email protected] for pix. 
Thanks Jack


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

thats a hell of a deal, what controller do you have for it?


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*salter*

I'm just looking to get rid of it b/c its been in my brothers garage since i bought that vpro8000 in feb 2003. Buyer is responsible for shipping or pick up. It has the standard dial contoller w/ that quik blast button...If I remeber correctly. I have the receipt...I think I paid 1350 brand new...plus installation.. I guess they saw me coming  
Thanks Jack


----------



## kyle volz (Oct 13, 2005)

Check out your SnowEx dealer. They have a rate gate for several of there units. Hope this helps.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Funny you should say that you lose the product when traveling i just took back a Buyer suv spreader that was under warranty (corroded wire) and the new one had a bigger motor and a gate adjuster so when i travel i can close the gate and not lose any material. I use it once since i got it and it seem to work good, the motor seems to through the salt better too.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

*snowguy21*

Steve,

Sno-Way offers (3) sizes of receiver spreaders, all have flow gates as a standard feature. The flow gate serves three purposes:

1. Completely shut-off the flow of salt to spinner.
2. Meter the amount of salt being fed to spinner.
3. Control spread pattern of salt (by controlling where it is dropped onto the spinner).

For more information, please visit Sno-Way's website (www.snoway.com) or contact your local Sno-Way Dealer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Depending upon what you are looking for Torwell(right in Worcester) makes a nice little unit. It's bigger than a tailgate unit but a much smaller version of a V-Box type spreader.


----------



## snowguy21 (Dec 31, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks everyone for your input and i'll check out sno-way and torwell 
thanks again, steve.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

i got a fisher speedcaster2 tailgate for sale. works great. sand/salt mix, straight sale or whatever you want to put in it.


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

*Chris K*

how much for the speedcaster, 
Also Big D, how much do those torwell spreaders cost?


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Big Dog:

Does Torwell have a web site?


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

> how much for the speedcaster


$1200 with the mounts for an F350, wiring and controls


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

ICindrich said:


> how much for the speedcaster,
> Also Big D, how much do those torwell spreaders cost?


No idea. Tryy JJ Gregory in E. Providence they are a dealer. Good Luck.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Chris-R said:


> Big Dog:
> 
> Does Torwell have a web site?


No. If you had an area posted that you lived in I could recommend a local dealer. Why so secretive about where you are? Nobody needs to no specificly, but a general idea of what state and region of it would be helpful to others.:salute:


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

Chris-R said:


> Big Dog:
> 
> Does Torwell have a web site?


Torwel Spreaders


----------



## Groundmovers (Dec 3, 2005)

chris k said:


> i got a fisher speedcaster2 tailgate for sale. works great. sand/salt mix, straight sale or whatever you want to put in it.


Chris K,

How come you want to get rid of it? I am ready to buy a new spreader and it's between a Speedcaster2 and the SnowEX. I don't have a SnowEx distributor close which is a big downside...

I tentatively, have an appointment for this week to have a speedcaster2 installed for $2500.


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

hey jax1013, is that tailgate spreader still for sale? if so, could you send me some pics to [email protected], please? 
thanks a lot


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*western tailgate*

Danny,
Thanks for asking...yes its still available..I'm very surprised b/c this thing is a steal at 500..you would have to p/u or shipped even then its still a bargain..this was used less than 6 x's ..I also still have the vpro8000 which I reduced asking to $1200...I'll send you pix at your email b/c they are to large for this format...look closely at the spinner as it looks close to new..
Thanks again 
Jack
917 417 6611


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

jack im intrested in the western spreader. do you have aol IM


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

snowguy21 said:


> in the past i bought a buyers spreader and it sucked. all it did was poured out product. there was no way to stop it. then the motor seized and the company said sorry you have used it in the snow and road salt so your warranty is void!!! so im looking for a small tailgate spreader that shuts off the product flow when not in use(not spreading).
> if anyone has a idea let me know. i only use dry product.
> 
> thanks steve.


Was it a snow spreader or one of those lastic 55 gallon barrel setups designed for spreading animal feed.......


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*western tailgate/ v-pro800*

guys,
still available is the tailgate low profile western 1000 swing gate model...asking $500... and the v pro 8000....asking $1200 w/2 vibrators ...(zip code is 10308) 
EMAIL FOR PIX (+ the 810 and the ram/jimmy)
[email protected] or call me 
917 417 6611...
Thanks again 
Jack


----------



## Jamesvre (Jan 22, 2006)

*western tailgat*

Jax I am interested in the tailgate spreader and live not to to far from you so pictures would be appreciated if you did not sell it yet. Thanks Lee
[email protected]


----------

